# World of Warcraft



## Pinkuh (Jul 17, 2006)

Who plays it and where!


----------



## blackdragoon (Jul 17, 2006)

my brothers do. and i will most likely in the near future. maybe i'll see you there when i do...


----------



## Silver R. Wolfe (Jul 17, 2006)

I do play it.  Not often, but only because my boyfriend does and it's more time we get to spend together. (Long distance relationship.)

I really don't like the game in all honesty... >.>

I think I'm on the Earthen Ring server or something like that, I haven't logged on in quite some time, I probably have a crapload of updates to install.


----------



## Whirlaxis (Jul 17, 2006)

Rengan, 60 ud warlock, Lightnings Blade server

also a few alts lvl 50+, one of which is on sargeras


----------



## xsv (Jul 22, 2006)

I play it, and I do so in my bed on my laptop?

Just started playing it maybe 15 days ago. I play a Level 18 human pally on Lethon.


----------



## Zippo (Jul 24, 2006)

Worst. Game. Ever. Period. perople that play it and like it really nead a life. I tried it, for that first free week they gave me, was treated horribly, the popular servers had low fps, the gfx really suck on it, and I mean suck horribly and I have a high end liquid cooled gfx card, I couldnt uninstall it fast enough. It makes me want to wretch.

-Z


----------



## xsv (Jul 24, 2006)

Zippo said:
			
		

> Worst. Game. Ever. Period. perople that play it and like it really nead a life. I tried it, for that first free week they gave me, was treated horribly, the popular servers had low fps, the gfx really suck on it, and I mean suck horribly and I have a high end liquid cooled gfx card, I couldnt uninstall it fast enough. It makes me want to wretch.
> 
> -Z



You sir, suck at giving video game reviews.

The fact that the players didn't like you has nothing to with the game. Perhaps you fell in with a bad crowd, or simply joined the wrong server.

People on the server I play have been nothing but helpful and nice to me.

I've played a few of the most populated servers and had no issue whatsoever with framerate(25-45 @ 1024x768), and I play it on a freaking  12 inch PowerBook with an FX5200 (64MB) for gods sake.


----------



## Zippo (Jul 25, 2006)

*RE:   World of Warcraft*



			
				xsv said:
			
		

> You sir, suck at giving video game reviews.



Well , Sir, I could care less what you think. I gave my opinion/experiance I had from that total waste of code that has the gfx capibility of a PSX emu. Sorry, I wont buy into it, nor will I waste my money on such rubbish, or listen to yours. Whine to the admins, i dont really care. The game was the worst ive ever played, so much that it sickens me as much as AOL dose which also will not touch my drives. that games fad needs to die already, its users stop wasting their lives and money on it.


----------



## WolfeByte (Jul 25, 2006)

I started playing last week, at work (I own a Gaming Center, so playing games is part of the package) and figured I like it better than EQ2, so will probably add a full-version code to my account after my 14-day-free-trial expires.  

I'm mostly on the Greymane and Bloodhoof servers, and haven't really decided on a 'primary' character or anything yet, mostly just trying everything.  I've had the most fun with my Tauren Warrior and my Orc Hunter so far, but my human mage (that looks a lot like Jesus) was pretty enjoyable too.

I've only grouped with my mate sucessfully, so far, but thats just because he can be on when I am, while teaming up with others seems a haphazard thing at best to get on at the same time.  Everyone seems pretty friendly, and casting random buffs on passerby's seems to be a thing that folks do that would never happen on EQ, as is the ability to help someone make they're kill, even if your not actually grouped.  

Many a character died in EQ because even if the higher level guys wanted to save a noob from certain death when they went fleeing past, they couldn't, while my WoW characters have already been saved several times by passing higher level characters, either by an off-handed attack or a nicely timed healing spell.  

Anyone want to get together and kill some innocent monsters sometime though, just let me know.  I can be on practically anytime between noon and midnight mountain standard time, and I'd be willing to start a new character specifically to game with some furry folks if anyone was up to doing so.


----------



## TeeGee (Jul 25, 2006)

I'm on a new PvP/RP server on the Horde side, "The Venture Co.". The PvP is great, but the RP is less than spectacular. It's a brand new server though, not even 2 weeks old, so I imagine it will just take some settling in.

Character name is Nakoto.


----------



## xsv (Jul 26, 2006)

Zippo said:
			
		

> xsv said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"Worst. Game. Ever. Period." is a little more then an opinion, it's an insinuated fact. 

I didn't mean to offend you, and you are completely entitled to your opinion. However, the "You suck at video game reviews." was just a joke and all the reasons you gave for disliking the game were totally ah... inert?

As I stated before the fact that you have an expensive system and couldn't run the game doesn't mean it's a bad game, it just means the game has an issue with your system. Also as previously stated I usally play on a laptop with a lackluster graphics card, and have no issues what so ever. Hell, I can run the game at 1920x1200, all settings maxed on my desktop and pull 85FPS in populated areas easy without vsync on. WoW wasn't intended to have the biggest and best of graphics, it was intended to be a fun MMORPG, which in mine and 6.5 million other opinion- it is.

If high-end graphics are all you look for in a game, then sure, you'd think it sucks, but I sincerely hope this is not so. I still have fun playing games from 1985.

Also, you felt the need to insult everyone else in this thread by claiming "People that play it really need to get a life.".

As I said a few lines up, that's quite a bit more then an opinion, that's a insinuated fact backed up by faulty information and insults.

Once again, I'm not trying to insult you, but I do think it's a bit immature and unfair to make the claims you previously made about game after playing it what, 10 days on a bad server? Just because you had a bad experience doesn't mean the entire game is bad, and it certainly doesn't mean everyone who plays it should "get a life" simply because in your opinion the game isn't worth playing.


----------



## VictusDraconis (Jul 26, 2006)

xsv said:
			
		

> You sir, suck at giving video game reviews.



yeah, agreed. I personally didn't like WoW, either. I might play it again because I need a game to occupy me, but holy crap, at least be civil. Just say something like... "I really hated it." you don't need to flame people for something they enjoy. That's completely inconsiderate and frankly quite immature IMO. 

Oh, and don't say I'm being mean to you and being a hypocrite because I said the act was immature, not you. It's called selecting your words.


----------



## Jirris (Jul 26, 2006)

WoW is Ok... I had mixed feelings playing it.  When it was fun, it was a lot of fun.  Doing instances was epic and cinematic and reminded me why gaming with other people is fun.

At the same time though, it was frustrating at times and a lot of work.  I'm kinda waffling on playing it again when I get my new computer.


----------



## jackmcfur (Jul 27, 2006)

Belenna
Alliance Warrior lvl 19

server: shadowsong

But i´ll be out for a couple of weeks, I´ll be back until mid august


----------



## Talynn (Jul 28, 2006)

Level 11 Night Elf Rogue, level 4 Dwarf Paladin Both are on a server called Gorganmesh...if thats what it's called. It's pretty okay so far.


----------



## Dragoneer (Jul 30, 2006)

Pinkuh said:
			
		

> Who plays it and where!


I played it until level 41 on Silver Hand and Argent Dawn servers, but I found the game way too easy and lacking challenge. =/

At one point, I had six copies of World of Warcraft Collector's Edition. I nabbed them from Best Buy at Christmas for $80 each, sold them for $250 each. Gave one away, kept one for myself.

My Best Buy is kind of weird. Nobody was buying them at all. Everybody wanted Halo 2: CE, which kind of sucked as a collector's edition other than its case.


----------



## yak (Jul 30, 2006)

_I had enough of Lineage2 to understand that my time is a lot more expensive to waste it this way. I only got one life so..._

also seing the victims of the said online games contributed to my desigion. the poor fellows.. they have no life.


----------



## diddly_squat (Aug 1, 2006)

Absinth
60 NE rogue (asassination/subtlety)
Sulk
20 Troll Warrior (arms/fury)
Kirin Tor

Socialism
33 Troll Mage (frost)
Turalyon

Lull
10 Undead Rogue (plan to do combat/asass)
Darrowmere


----------



## Hyenaworks (Aug 10, 2006)

Currently active:

Mcup, lvl60 Female Gnome Mage - Ner'zhul

I just got Vestments of the Twisting Sands for her... it's slut gear, period.  A bikini top for an epic chestpeice. rofl

Inactive:

Bulazakka, lvl60 Male Troll Warrior - Twisting Nether


----------



## fauxfaia (Aug 13, 2006)

Woot! vsx, I give hearts to you.

Gilneas Server, Normal, Horde- Komesu, level 47 Tauren druid, Borghora, level 9 Orc Warrior, Palehoof, level 12 Tauren Hunter. :3
The Venture Co, RPPVP, Alliance- Vallewida, level 5 Dwarf Priest ( I couldn't resist, I'm SO Pro-Horde, but the female dwarves are so cute to me! ). xD;


----------



## angieness (Aug 19, 2006)

I *somehow* manage to have a life and I'm in a raiding guild heh

EldreThalas-Videur 60 human warrior, Torkalmutt 46 gnome rogue
Hakkar-Gonn 60 tauren hunter

Surprised more people don't play it on here


----------



## Whirlaxis (Aug 20, 2006)

come on! we need more horde! no more alliance r allowed to post on this thread >.<


----------



## angieness (Aug 20, 2006)

I have a 60 horde as well! heh that and all my alts are horde


----------



## Hyenaworks (Aug 22, 2006)

Whirlaxis said:
			
		

> come on! we need more horde! no more alliance r allowed to post on this thread >.<



I am actually building up a shaman to support my 60troll warrior right now.


----------



## GigasDragon (Aug 23, 2006)

Kirin Tor - RP Server 

Alliance -
Level 42 Male Dwarf Hunter - Gigas (My namesake yo D: )
Level 25 or so Female Gnome Rogue - Rodara

Horde -
Uh... none that are noteworthy. While I do admit the 12 year olds on the alliance side annoy me like nobodies business, I have made some good friends on there. So nyeh.

But then again, the game grew highly repetetive much like any other MMO. I do say I enjoy it more than any other, as shown by my entorage of characters I brought to level 20 up (EQ... only one character made it to level 20. I never played again.), and a somewhat well equipped level 42. But, my account is unactive right now and I probably won't activate it for a long, long time.

By the way, I'm an alliance player and I totally just posted on this thread


----------



## Kyrre (Aug 23, 2006)

My brother doesn't mind when I sign on his account and grind for him.  Especially when I find a Fiery War Axe on an Ironfur bears in Feralas.  Good times, let me tell ya.  He's got a level 43 Tauren Shaman.

Oh, and I love the 12 year olds on the alliance side.  I farm them.


----------



## GigasDragon (Aug 23, 2006)

Kyrre said:
			
		

> Oh, and I love the 12 year olds on the alliance side.  I farm them.



You are a credit to the WoW community  There should be honor rewards for pwning the 12 year olds.


----------



## angieness (Aug 23, 2006)

The less 12 year old NE hunters I have to deal with when I'm playing my alliance the better haha


----------



## Hyenaworks (Aug 24, 2006)

Kyrre said:
			
		

> My brother doesn't mind when I sign on his account and grind for him.  Especially when I find a Fiery War Axe on an Ironfur bears in Feralas.  Good times, let me tell ya.  He's got a level 43 Tauren Shaman.
> 
> Oh, and I love the 12 year olds on the alliance side.  I farm them.



They drop good lewtz.


----------



## SlyFox (Aug 24, 2006)

lvl 60 mage kil'jaden as well as well as some alts also got lvl 26 ne hunter on gurubashi

This game has its good moments and bad moments (ganked in STV hurray!)
Now a days if your not in a good guild this game sucks


----------



## angieness (Aug 24, 2006)

Any of you try out the new Xserver battlegrounds? I'm in battlegroup 1, it's pretty weird seeing 100 BGs up at all times


----------



## Duckage (Aug 24, 2006)

60 tauren hunter on gurubashi with like, 40 epics, but my guild just broke up and im probably gonna sell the account. not having to plan rl junk around raids is such a relief.


----------



## Hyenaworks (Aug 27, 2006)

SlyFox said:
			
		

> lvl 60 mage kil'jaden as well as well as some alts also got lvl 26 ne hunter on gurubashi
> 
> This game has its good moments and bad moments (ganked in STV hurray!)
> Now a days if your not in a good guild this game sucks



It's hard to get into a decent raiding guild these days cause of the high populations of most classes.


----------



## Cid SilverWing (Sep 21, 2006)

Used to play as a Level 52 Human Priest with Holy Talents on Ragnaros, european realm named "Whitemagecid". Retired because no one bothered grouping to Blackrock Depths


----------



## Lainenyah (Sep 22, 2006)

Ah World of Warcraft, been playing since open Beta and still enjoying myself. Even though lately I havn't been playing for more than three days a week, I expect that to change when BC comes out.

Current Mains: 60 Dwarven Priest Shadow Council and 60 Human Warrior Shadow Council.

Plus a host of RP alts.


----------



## tundra_arctic_wolf (Sep 26, 2006)

Sounds like WoW is a lot of fun.  Maybe one day I'll join, but on a private server.

Anyway here's a tidbit about WoW from Game Informer Magazine:

"59,000 accounts in World of Warcraft were recently banned for using prohibited programs to automate actions.  Take that, you rotten gold farmers."


----------



## Cid SilverWing (Sep 27, 2006)

Beware that the game is highly addictive. Here in Norway, where I live, over 70.000 are so hopelessly addicted that they actually need psychological help.


----------



## SlushPuppy (Sep 27, 2006)

FireTree, Ravinwood, troll. 
I'm not on very often at all though. I'm quite busy drawing stuff and working my ass overtime to pay my bills.


----------



## Silver R. Wolfe (Oct 9, 2006)

I'm on right now.

Foxstalker in Venture Co. realm.  Anyone else there? :3


----------



## Rhainor (Oct 9, 2006)

I refuse to do more than watch someone else play World of WarCrack on the grounds that I'm anti-bandwagon and would prefer to not gain another electronic addiction.

Besides, to me, the game looks...meh.


----------



## Silver R. Wolfe (Oct 9, 2006)

Rhainor said:
			
		

> I refuse to do more than watch someone else play World of WarCrack on the grounds that I'm anti-bandwagon and would prefer to not gain another electronic addiction.
> 
> Besides, to me, the game looks...meh.



It is meh.  I'm only on it because my beau really likes it and any way I can spend more time with him, the better.


----------



## SlushPuppy (Oct 9, 2006)

It is kinda meh, kinda not. 
It's great if you have the time to devote to playing and don't mind sitting on the computer for 6 hours straight. 
But it's certainly not for the casual player like they want you to believe. I haven't been on in three weeks and the longer I'm off the easier it is to not play at all.


----------



## Hyenaworks (Oct 10, 2006)

Rhainor said:
			
		

> I refuse to do more than watch someone else play World of WarCrack on the grounds that I'm anti-bandwagon and would prefer to not gain another electronic addiction.
> 
> Besides, to me, the game looks...meh.



Bandwagon?  I somehow doubt people are playing WoW because it's trendy.  It's not trendy.  Gaming is not trendy. :|


----------



## Rhainor (Oct 10, 2006)

Hyenaworks said:
			
		

> Bandwagon?  I somehow doubt people are playing WoW because it's trendy.  It's not trendy.  Gaming is not trendy. :|



What rock have you been under?

Gaming *is* popular, and is getting more popular every day.

A lot of people *try* WoW and games like that because they're popular, and then *keep playing* because they like it.  As for me, something being rediculously popular *before* I know much about it is a turn-off.  {shrugs}  It's just the way I am.

If WoW isn't trendy, the explain to me the reasoning beind last week's new episode of South Park.


----------



## angieness (Oct 11, 2006)

Actually you can buy WoW merchandise in Hot Topic now hehe I saw it advertised when I was walking through the mall. So yeah, WoW is trendy


----------



## ArpegiusWolf (Oct 12, 2006)

I usted to play the WarCRACK...but I stopped when my profile got screwed up and I started college classes...
Oh how I miss my silly little Tauren hunter, Lracca...His name means cheese 

I also miss the mental retardation that is barrens chat 
All the 'your mom' and 'chuck norris' jokes you could ever want! XD


----------



## Rhainor (Oct 13, 2006)

ArpegiusWolf said:
			
		

> All the 'your mom' and 'chuck norris' jokes you could ever want! XD



Obligatory:

"Chuck Norris doesn't step on toes; he steps on necks."
"When you open a can of whoop-ass, Chuck Norris jumps out."
"Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles is based on a true story: Chuck Norris once swallowed a turtle whole, and when he crapped it out, the turtle was six feet tall and had learned karate."
"Chuck Norris built a time machine and went back in time to stop the JFK assassination. As Oswald shot, Chuck met all three bullets with his beard, deflecting them. JFK's head exploded out of sheer amazement."
"Chuck Norris once bet NASA he could survive re-entry without a spacesuit. On July 19th, 1999, a naked Chuck Norris re-entered the earth's atmosphere, streaking over 14 states and reaching a temperature of 3000 degrees. An embarrassed NASA publically claimed it was a meteor, and still owes him a beer."

...sorry, couldn't resist.


----------



## Hyenaworks (Oct 15, 2006)

Rhainor said:
			
		

> Hyenaworks said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




South Park targets pop culture.  It doesn't make it anymore trendy.  It had 6million subscribers long before Trey Parker and Matt Stone thought to make an episode with it.  The episode was targeting gamers as a whole.  It used World of Warcraft because thats the top MMO right now.  It would've used EQ if they did the episode when EQ was the top MMO. :|


----------



## Hyenaworks (Oct 15, 2006)

angieness said:
			
		

> Actually you can buy WoW merchandise in Hot Topic now hehe I saw it advertised when I was walking through the mall. So yeah, WoW is trendy



How is it trendy?  Because it has merchandise?  Trendy assumes that WoW is a fad.  It's going on it's third year and still strong, so it doesn't sound like much of a fad to me.  That would be like saying DnD is trendy.


----------



## Cid SilverWing (Oct 15, 2006)

WoW would technically be trendy if it had as much merchandise as the Pokemon franchise, which would mean stuff like shirts, fridge magnets, trading cards, wallpapers (more than currently) and more than what can be said.


----------



## coffeewolf (Oct 16, 2006)

Cid SilverWing said:
			
		

> WoW would technically be trendy if it had as much merchandise as the Pokemon franchise, which would mean stuff like shirts, fridge magnets, trading cards, wallpapers (more than currently) and more than what can be said.



there is a board game, but thats only free with your 10th hour waiting for the server.

Sure, its good for what it is, but it isn't what the hype lived up to. So i unsubscribed, and played something else.


----------



## Solaris (Nov 1, 2006)

I've been playing wow since launch. To those who say its too easy and lacking challenge the game doesnt really start till your 60. Everything you do leads up to and prepairs you for the beginning of the endgame, which majority of players never reach. Currently I have a:

60 rogue and 54 lock on arthas
60 hunter on cromagnus
60 Priest on Jaedenar
60 Priest on hakkar
and a good number of alts 45 and below
Currently Im working on gearing out another main tank for my guild on Jaedenar


----------



## Lucedo (Nov 3, 2006)

I am a lvl 60 night elf of the Alexstraza server. I am in the Infinite Wisdom guild.

When the expansion comes out, I may think about switching to a Draenei paladin.


----------



## Argon (Nov 6, 2006)

I played WoW for about 4-5 month, memory is hazy. I liked it, it improved on alot of faults that plagued previous MMOs (waiting in line for a mob being one of them, yay instance dungeons.) I eventually stopped playing though, because it, like most MMOs I've played, do eventually become too repetative to be fun for me any longer.

I read alot of stuff about Burning Crusade which put me off the game more. This is because I'm a person who enjoys the lore part of the game, and the expansion basically ruined that. Now we can have Paladins in the Horde and Shamans in the Alliance? Blarg! Lore wise, about 1% of the Paladins were High Elves, the rest are Dwarves or Humans, and that makes sense really, because thats their culture. With the new system they aren't even getting their powers from the 'Holy Light', they are stealing it from some extra-dimensional beings..... it makes me want to dump buckets of raw meat on the writing staff. Talk about grasping at straws.

I'll stop my rant there, but yeah, enjoyed the game, got bored with it as I do with every MMO. Unfortunately in MMO there is no such thing as an 'Endless Adventure', at least not yet.


----------



## Icarus (Nov 6, 2006)

WoW:  is too expensive x.=.x

just get a free mmorpg of the net...
and if not...just get a free server.
and you save big-time.
Because $30 american for 2 months is not good.
That's $180 amerian a year.
Somebody's getting rich off of this idea.

I recommend Ragnarok Online Free servers and Anarchy Online (classic is free)
wow...look at that...free games


----------



## Seb (Nov 6, 2006)

lvl 60, Night Elf Hunter, Draenor EU

I have been playing WoW since the release, on logical terms, with only one character and I have managed to experience all the end game content there is to be offered, without losing my normal life, which is... neat 

When I hit 60, I said it back then, and now I have all the evidence to back it up: The game is worth it, for a large amount of people, at level 60  It's when things begin to get challenging. And not MC, which is very straight laid down and easy, or Blackwing Lair, which is another easy all around dungeon with some basic knowledge of the classes. Not even AQ40, which was a total failure Â Â In Naxxramas, the game gets extremelly challenging in all aspects. And the fact alone, having 40 people, working together, where the simplest mistake by anyone can... pretty much 'wipe' the raid, then, you got some really hardcore situations 

Of course I was lucky enough to be in a guild which was rather mature, because, in WoW, there are a lot of immature people around, and friendly. Which is the first rule the guild ever had, and perhaps the only that we still have after about two years 

I am not as interested in the leveling concept of TBC. What I enjoy the game for, is the end content, and getting to experience encounters with new opponents. Good thing Blizzard finally realized that the 40 men raids were killing us  'Let's have this Thaddius encounter, with the polarity change... yeah, and let's add some lag when the shift occurs...and hey, let's disconnect some players when that occurs... Yeah, yeah, that would be neat! But.. they will wipe the raid? So? Good point. Go for it!'

Anyway... Blizzard made a good job in Naxrammas, correcting all the mistakes of the past. The lag issue remains, but still, it's a fantastic dungeon 

PS: Most smileys in a post ever


----------



## psion (Nov 6, 2006)

Not a player, is holding out for Pandarians to become a playable race (wants to be a brewmaster soooo bad) first.
I've heard mixed opinions about the community though.  Some say the players are waaaay too weighted in Alliance night elves, others say the community is okay.  One thing I do know is there is a vocal (if strong) minority of anti-furries on some servers.
*shrugs*  Personally I'm waiting for Tabla Rasa or Fallen Earth to come out.


----------



## Ultraviolet (Nov 7, 2006)

I had it when it first came out.. played for a couple months not particularly solidly. then stopped fpr well over  a year.

Only recently got back into playing it sinc eI am taking a little break ^_^

Characters arnt particularly impressive :/ 

Both my characters are level 23, I believe.. 

A Tauren hunter on Darkmoon Faire and an Elven Druid on Earthen Ring ^_^


----------



## Sersokhi (Nov 7, 2006)

I am trendy!! 

Server: Azjol-Nerub
60 NE Druid- Sersokhi 
60 Human Warlock- Inovercy
56 NE Hunter- Quesadilla (and pet Beans)
45 Dwarf Priest- Meekou
30 Tauren Shammy- Gordrayle
20 Tauren Warrior- Avee

and many more under 20... >.>

I don't see how the game isn't challenging. Wait.. yea, it isnt when you don't hit 60 and don't try to find a guild that isnt already full of rogues and hunters. :X Tired of getting opinions on a game from people who have experiencd maybe 20% of said game. 
But it's not like super hard like some retarded video games, it's more fun and involving. Specially if you do endgame raiding. Yelling at people to "loot the dog" on Teasmpeak/Ventrillo is awesome too. I've been to MC, BWL. AQ40 & 20 and workign on my naxx attunement atm. 
I'm not looking forward to having to lvl to 70. >.< I've got a bit of work with my top three characters. I'm really gonna be upset when I start replacing my epics I worked so hard for with quest rewards.


----------



## Killy the Fox (Nov 7, 2006)

I never agreed that quite a few of my friends just disappeared on me thanks to WOW. Of course most have stopped playing by now or reduced there time in it but even so it left a bad impression on me making it one of the reasons I'll never buy it. Its to time consuming.

I also suck at multi-player games. I prefer to just go out and do stuff on my own with my own idea. Something that worked wonderful in U2:XMP , back when it was around and on the original Unreal 2 game. But all other kind of coop's i never did well. I thrive on single player games and RPG's which is why I'm shouting for more games like Oblivion. Don't even start with voice servers or chats, ugh...

Also, I refuse to pay for online gaming. Though i considered it for a few games it never compelled me enough. I tried some random trails on various games and they seemed to boring, not worth paying. I don't see how i would need to pay for something i already placed cash down for.

One should xpect that WOW will become The Sims of MMORPG's. It'll keep getting expansion packs till the developers of them die at there keyboards making them. Especially seeing how long they want to keep WOW running. More $$$ For Blizzard. Maybe they'll use it to upgrade the visuals of WOW a bit as well as they are by now quite outdated.

But, the thing that bothers me the most is friends or people in general assuming you play WOW and start trowing all kinda terms at me and make me go WTF on them. I don't mind talking games and hearing about experiences but please, make it so that a non WOW playing mortal can follow you.


----------



## Sersokhi (Nov 7, 2006)

Killy the Fox said:
			
		

> One should xpect that WOW will become The Sims of MMORPG's. It'll keep getting expansion packs till the developers of them die at there keyboards making them. Especially seeing how long they want to keep WOW running. More $$$ For Blizzard. Maybe they'll use it to upgrade the visuals of WOW a bit as well as they are by now quite outdated.



Actually, Everquest would more so fit the Sim's idea. EQ was able to push out a new expansion every few months. Blizz is taking far longer than expected to even get the beta for their expansion up. I don't expect to see a third expansion for another year. -.- But yea, they could improve some of the graphics of the game.


----------



## Sieneko (Nov 8, 2006)

Mwaha, I play. But I was dragged to three different servers because of my friends all being scattered around.

Sentinels - lvl 27 Hunter

Echo Isles - lvl 14 Rogue (kinda dead, the 12-year-old n00bs frighten me there)

Twisting Nether - lvl 8 Druid (someone give me a reason to get on that server and actually use this character. >_<)

Honestly I like EQII better, but my computer absolutely will not run it. It barely runs WoW as is. I pray that they DON'T improve the graphics anytime soon in all honesty. If this game gets any more souped up my current computer won't be able to handle it. Ha, if anyone has 1+ gigs of RDRAM they'd like to spare I'd be all for it though... XD

One pet peeve I do have about the RP servers... 90% of the people on there DON'T RP. Makes me just go HUH?!


----------



## Kuriin (Nov 8, 2006)

I used to play. 60 undead mage, 60 undead rogue, 60 human warrior. Was in a Naxx guild, but in school so that takes precedence.

Also, Everquest usually brings out an expansion every year -- right before Halloween / Christmas.


----------



## Taralack (Nov 8, 2006)

Ah, I miss my cow hunter and his pet dog...

Madhukar, Tauren Hunter, approx lvl 28 on Icecrown. Have a couple of alts on other servers because friends were scattered around. 

I would really love to revive the program after my exams... I have a game card lying around somewhere.


----------



## Skailar (Nov 10, 2006)

Been playing for a while now.  I am the Queen of Alts.  As you can see, I prefer Horde over Alliance.  So, if anyone ever wants to play...my most active server right now is Frostmane.

Frostmane
60 UD Warrior Palenque
20 Troll Mage Tikal

Illidan 
45 Troll Priest Niobe
30 UD Mage Rainbowbrite
20 Tauren Druid Dhanni
16 Tauren Hunter Snudge

Jaedenar
34 Troll Priest Sioux
15 Tauren Shaman Thistle

Kul Tiras
46 NE Rogue Elisia
17 Gnome Warlock Cherie

I've done the endgame stuff (up to BWL, anyways...I also did some AQ20).  I quit playing for a while, and my guild dissolved while I was gone, and I haven't bothered getting back into it.  Too many other things I like to do!  But I play now and again, mostly to hang out with friends.


----------



## Corinth (Nov 11, 2006)

Dragonmaw Realm, because that's where my brothers keep their high level characters. Never played much because bros were on the comp first and playing 6 whole hours. By then I would have laid down and prefer to sleep instead.

Characters:
Saberfang - Level 27 Feral Druid
(Scout) Starbearer - Level 22 Arms/Fury Warrior (Currently training)


----------



## AkumaSephitaro (Dec 31, 2006)

Sorry to bump a slightly dead thread, but I'm always looking for new people to play with 

I'm mostly on the Altar of Storms server with my Tauren druid (Ferveyo) Troll rogue (Zuraindia) and Tauren hunter (Chromia) 

All low lvls right now since I'm been concentraiting on BGs a bit too much

Have a few other characters all over the place, but those three are my mains atm


----------



## furry (Jan 1, 2007)

I'm so hardcore I was in Scholomance for the New Year.


----------



## Keshiji (Jan 9, 2007)

Hyenaworks said:
			
		

> Currently active:
> 
> Mcup, lvl60 Female Gnome Mage - Ner'zhul
> 
> ...



Wow, this is weird. Someone else in Ner'zhul... and in a good raiding guild too, right?... o_o (AA, no?)


My characters:

Makei, 60 Human Warlock on Ner'zhul
Mombera, 60 Tauren Shaman on Smolderthorn


----------



## Sarketch (Jan 10, 2007)

Well, I dont play much anymore... And I plan to quit this coming february. But I'm a Tauren Warrior level 60 on the Jubei'Thos server. Used to be quite famous amoungst alliance and horde... I'm only the only one on my server with the Bloodsail Buccaneers uniform... and also have pictures of me and all the alliance faction leaders. I'm so weird on the intarweb... >.>


----------



## DragonRift (Jan 10, 2007)

Been with *WoW* since the days of closed beta back in mid-2004, and I still stick to it.  I'm on the Kil'Jaeden server, and my main is a human paladin named Azazel.  The thought of quitting has crossed my mind on a couple of occasions, however after recent tweaks in Battlegrounds and less emphasis on giant raids... I'm willing to stick around another year to see where it all goes.

I understand why so many folks quit.  I mean, once you hit the level cap of 60, what else is there to do other than monotonous raiding and PvPing in Battlegrounds?  For one thing, I will never understand why the hell so many people went on these 40-man Molten Core/Ahn'Qiraj runs on a repetitive basis, killing the same mobs, taking out the same bosses, for the same odd drops of loot, twice a week, over and over and over again for months and months... just so they can gear up for the next Tier set.  And being that the level cap has changed to 70, it proved how much of that work was literally wasted, for a random level 64 greed drop trumps most armor pieces from Tier 2 and 3.  Raiding is pointless, a total waste of time, and gives guilds nothing else better to do than bicker and bitch at eachother about who deserves what.

Battlegrounds... It used to be a total mess, but thankfully they fixed it to where it actually benefits everyone who participates.  No more of that ranking crap, thank God.  However, when it comes to PvP, too many players are whiny pussies when it comes to world combat.  Especially on PvP servers.  Random world PvP needs to be enhanced, like a newly refined point system that adds to your honor score outside of Battlegrounds.  Encourage players to fight!  I joined a PvP server to attack the other faction!  Not to run around questing, and hoping I don't get attacked by Horde, even though there's no loss whatsoever outside of walking back to your corpse.  You want brutal PvP?  Go back in time and play *Ultima Online* from 1997~2000, and you'll see some pretty harsh player-killing that'll drive you to tears.  PvP in today's MMOs is substantially weaker, and I'm sick to death of people bitching about getting killed all the time, when they have no idea how much worse it could be.

What am I hoping for in the future?  I want something that encourages guilds to go at war with one another.  I want to see something like neutral towns that can be captured by one side and are held as long as they can hold it.... or until the other side overtakes it.  More solo events and rewards would be nice, for the casual players who don't feel like taking time off work to meet up for the three-day raid in some dungeon.  Maybe a third experience bar that increases by how many players you kill outside of Battlegrounds, giving more incentive to engage PvP and earn a different set of rewards.  Give capped-out players something more to do instead of just raids and Battleground runs...  That's really all I ask for.

*The Burning Crusade* is only six days away.  I'm going to watch it closely and see if Blizzard improves things any further.


----------



## Stevethefox (Aug 30, 2007)

Sexy lv 18 Draenei girl hunter on Blackrock, anyone want to come play with me? 

Her Name Is Leenei, or Steevee is my stupid priest I hate but he's lv 48.


----------



## hippymiester (Sep 3, 2007)

i play on black water raiders im like a 50 mage undead
ill help anyone if thay need it and such but ...yeah i dont get on that much


----------



## Manstein (Sep 4, 2007)

I'm hanging around on the Kilrogg(EU) server with;

Manstein, 70 Undead Priest
MansteÃ®n, 70 Undead Mage

(Note the i's) 


- Manny


----------



## Nightintodream (Sep 4, 2007)

I do i play on Ner'zhue, Spine braker, amanthal and the only australia server which starts with a T
and i got 66 human pally, 34 dranie mage, 24 blood elf hunter and a 70 taruan Warrior.
and the names are lighless,NuNu,Sindory and disgruntled.


----------



## Mouse4637 (Sep 5, 2007)

Exodar Server:

Vaelinora - lvl 51-ish Human Paladin
Vaelinaea - lvl 16 Dranei Priest

Shattered Hand Server:

Aronilaev - lvl 7 Blood Elf Warlock

Ursin Server:

Magira - lvl 1 Night Elf Mage (I think... lol)

And I have another Night Elf Hunter on a server that I can't remember that is at lvl 10 I think... I think I named her Vaelinaya... blast my faulty memory... lol


----------



## Panzerelch (Nov 14, 2007)

I have posted about my wow stuff here before..
again

Its a good game cost a few bucks each month not too bad severs are not free you know..
Good GM's and fine game play. some of the quests are dull and some are just plain goofy like this one were you have to pick up poop huh yeah funny.. haha

LvL 65 tauren druid Panzerelch on exodar and a few alts  buttchuckle "don't play much"  Slapahoe lvl 3 shammy she is moslty a pole dancer... love her joke  "in my native toung Im called dances with tassels"


----------



## SlushPuppy (Nov 14, 2007)

Panzerelch said:
			
		

> I have posted about my wow stuff here before..
> again
> 
> Its a good game cost a few bucks each month not too bad severs are not free you know..
> ...



actually there are free servers. You just have to find them, they aren't as likely to be even partially bug free, but the gm on those servers can set different rules.  Sometimes they'll ask for a donation.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Nov 14, 2007)

I personally quit WoW back around late March-early April.

If you're offended by stuff against WoW, you may wish to skip this post...


Honestly, there's some obvious empty promises going on, or maybe my ideas of what Blizzard's promising just isn't what they really mean.

Most of the problems I have are with the playerbase, which are generally unhelpful and rude, the higher-up in the raiding-social chain you go the more stuck-up or rude they get. 

Really when Blizzard decided to add Heroic mode (Which I call "Cheesy Mode" since mobs that hit for damage in the Vegeta Level to the TANKS aren't "Heroic", just cheap) and made it so that you had to do endless grinds, they didn't have that in mind. Eventually, it just became like Getting Attuned for Onyxia again - If you missed your chance to get a group, then be prepared to listen to people brag about their gear because there's very little chance you're ever goign to get in there - Once people go Heroic, very rarely do they ever help those who've been left out of the main rush.

Not to mention, I'm never going to ever understand what they want.
I used to play on a PvP server. (And one of the, what, three total MST servers there are) I've heard many drama over warriors who didnt' want to be forced to spec Protection since they wanted to farm or PvP when they weren't raiding. After years of hearing them whine about DPS and protection, Druids and Paladins can become feasible tanks at last and whaddya know - They're whining about wanting to tank again. WTF warriors? Allowing a substitute makes finding a "Pug" (If your server still does them) easier - Warriors are a dime a dozen when you need a healer and when you need a tank, there's none of them around. 

I also hear people complaining about stuff that can be EASILY remedied.
I don't know if they actually use it now, but everyone complained about the LFG tool being worthless.
Well let's see...if people actually USED THE DAMN SYSTEM then maybe it wouldnt' be so worthless.
"Oh but it puts you in a random group!" you say.
Well there's a little button that disables that - USE IT. Maybe you'll find it's not so much of a worthless thing rather than taking away a global chat channel where you had to post the same message every three seconds because people selling crap or repeating Chuck Norris/4chan memes drowned your message out.

And the class balance is another reason why I left.
Blizzard really didn't care so much about the PvP - it shows both in the designing routes they take and still when they "fixed" the hybrids. There's still a bias towards healing and away from "Balance" in Druids. Tigole and Furor were obvious raiders and hybrid-haters. 
They also didn't really do much...Remember how much Tier 2 ruined PvP? All the DPS classes had DPS as their PvE role so they got to dominate it while Druids, shadow priests and warriors had to sweet-talk their raid leaders or grind to get PvP gear. This isn't so bad anymore though, what with the Arena Gear being on the same level as the raiding gear and that they've actually got some people redoing talent trees with PvP in mind as well. (Although they clearly LOVED Shadow priests...)


And here's one other huge thing...the lore.
Lore? LOL You say. Yeah, the lore's got more plotholes than Swiss Cheese. Blizzard's just making it up as they go along at this point. This required a lot of making-up indeed, but there's a difference between "Oh! New backstory!" and "...okay what the **** are you DOING?". 

Maraudon = Alriiight! Now we're talking! (personally I think this has the best visuals ever)
The Deadmines = Ooooh! How could they not have done this?
Cthullu in WoW = acceptable, although that "old god" stuff is kind of pushing it, same with the Quiraji. 
Magically everything in Quel'Thalas is healed as the Blood Elves join the horde = ...okay what the heck? 
THE DRAENEI NEVER ACTUALLY DIED = Err...yeah but what the heck's with these russian Bindi-wearing Cthulhu-lookalikes?
THE DRAENEI CAME FROM OUTER SPACE IN A SPACE SHIP WITH LASERS PEWPEW! = ...Uhm...Are you sure you didn't confuse them with Protoss?
But there's more...The Draenei are PALADINS! = ...What on earth?
I'm not done! The Blood Elves have stolen the light and the Draenei can become SHAMANS! = ...I can see the NPCs scratching their heads. Even your April Fools joke made more sense. 
THE DRAENEI HAVE CRASH LANDED ON AZEROTH, FORGOTEN ABOUT THEIR LASERS PEWPEW AND NOW ARE SPREADING RADIATION = ...Okay seriously, you've opened up so many plotholes my character has to avoid one just walking out the door of the Inn!


When they announced Death Knights, I imagined they just have this in mind...












Also, to be honest, I'm expecting Wrath of the lich king to go down the same way simply because of the playerbase. If the quest chain to become a Death Knight is something that has to be done with a group, it's going to wind up with
-One big group of Death Knights no one else can join while everyone else runs around still trying to get the group portion done.
-A bunch of new players on the 50,000,000 or so wasteland EST PvP servers (Seriously why's everyone want new EST PvP servers when there are so many wasteland servers?) who actually stay become Death Knights, while the new players who join thinking "Oh, this is a low pop server, I'll just go here!" discover literally NO ONE in the 1-50 range and can't get groups. Then they hit 50+, bam, death knights everywhere. They think "oh cool I wanna become a death knight!" but realize they can't since they missed the groups.
-Death knights run around eveyrwhere and they become like Undead Rogues or hunters.


----------



## pinkplushii (Nov 14, 2007)

I'm iffy about getting WoW. It looks fun and all, but I like playing with people I know. Repetitiveness I don't mind, in fact I love it. I used to play on maplestory, but making parties with people I didn't know just wasn't fun. :/ Then I'd never find them again. 

Plus paying every month for a game is also keeping me away since I'm very erratic with my game playing. I'll obsess over it for a few months. Then I won't touch it until two years later. But I really don't know how that's set up. Pluuuus I won't play unless someone I know plans to meet me in the game and do stuff with me. >_>

...but the story outlined above just makes me want to get WoW since it sounds so half-assed like Tales of Symphonia's plot.


----------



## Rilvor (Nov 14, 2007)

pinkplushii said:
			
		

> ...but the story outlined above just makes me want to get WoW since it sounds so half-assed like Tales of Symphonia's plot.



* DONT DO IIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIT! *

WoW is nothing like Tales of Symphonia.


----------



## pinkplushii (Nov 15, 2007)

Rilvor said:
			
		

> pinkplushii said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



In all honesty though I love that game to bits, and I loved the meaning of the plot. Still, all those plot twists just made me go "...wait...wtf? He's evil, no wait, he's good. Now they're evil. Hey they're good now. NO HE'S EVIL AHH! NO WAIT COLLETE GOT KIDNAPPED AGAIN!!!" Plus some things looked extremely out of placed. oO Hello giant plane-thingies that fit into my pocket. Great game though. <3 For the love of God I cannot beat the stupid Red Light Green Light game. D:

Then again, I have a stupid hobby of summarizing long serious plots into short stupid chunks. That's basically what ToS came to in my mind. As I've never play WoW I have no clue how they handled their plot.


----------



## kiro02 (Nov 15, 2007)

anyway back to the point of the thread. currently active *points to his signature*
brauner 51 tauren feral druid- Ner'zhul
Xirok 25 troll shadow priest - Ner'zhul
Anji 16 tauren shaman - Ner'zhul
Birkins 10 Dwarf paladin - Mannoroth


----------



## Digitalpotato (Nov 15, 2007)

pinkplushii said:
			
		

> ...but the story outlined above just makes me want to get WoW since it sounds so half-assed like Tales of Symphonia's plot.



Nah, Tales of Symphonia's plot actually made sense - They didn't do stuff that's completely out of the setting. Now if all of a sudden the Desians started to attack using giant Robots then I'd see what you were saying.


----------



## Xidus (Nov 15, 2007)

Pomander said:
			
		

> Woah, so many alliance! What the heck! For me, it's really horde all the way.



I play on a private server, WoWscape (realm WoWlegion Blizzlike) and have a 52 Human Warrior.. and I can tell you right now, if you were an ally on this server you would want to punch some of these Horde in the face through the internet. It's a PVP server, like all privates, and there is a 3:1 Horde population ratio. I could go on for hours complaining about how the Horde throw their weight around, but I'll just provide two examples.

1) Stormwind is raided several times a week, often being held for hours until the Horde literally get bored and leave, whereas the last Orgrimmar raid ended in emotional scars for the Raiders, they had never seen so many Horde come out of nowhere.. This was a 40-man raid, too.

2) Gadgetzan. There is no significance to this place whatsoever. And yet, every time I come through there to Un'Goro or elsewhere, I die at least twice before I can even mount and run. There are at least three level 70 Horde camping the city at all times, often threefold that number during the day, and regardless of level they'll chase you down like a wounded deer. In fact, at one point some were getting frustrated with not getting in for a kill around the flightmaster, that they began to camp the graveyard.

I can't afford retail, and I'm horribly addicted to the game, so I'm forced to put up with it :S


----------



## Toki (Nov 16, 2007)

I played WoW for a little bit, still do off and on. I'll play it for a week until I get bored and wont touch it for a month or so. I only got into it because the FFXI population died off and I still wanted to play a mmo so I went to that. I miss FFXI.


----------



## Kinday (Nov 16, 2007)

I have on doomhammer, 70paladin, 70priest alliance, 65priest-horde. Iâ€™m lucky enough to play with my two brothers and a dozen gaming friend Iâ€™ve known for 6 years.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Nov 16, 2007)

Heh, it's the complete opposite on public servers Xid.

There is no such thing as city raids anymore and the only people hanging around GANKLESTAN are asshole hunters. World PvP? LOL.


----------



## Bloodangel (Nov 16, 2007)

I played WoW for a good while. Got to 70 and all that.

I wouldn't recommend it to anyone.

It's too much work and you get fuck all back. It looks bad. They keep saying they won't upgrade th graphics because they like the cartoony look, I say FUCKING CELL SHADE IT! Add to that the fact that most public servers are getting assraped by gold dealers and people who let the game become their life. Not in a way that says "I love this game to bits", but more in a way that would make most fanboys look like a light player.

And Blizzard are just undedicated in my opinion. They pretty much go onto the forum and see what people bitch about, then fuck everyone around to accomidate the person who bitched the loudest. They don't even run the GM service. A company here in Ireland runs a good chunk of the service for European servers. Most of the stuff from the Burning Crusade still has bugs lying in it, and they keep adding more to it.

I'd just wait for Warhammer Online if you were thinking of getting WoW. It's taking long, but it looks like the production staff really care about what they're doing.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Nov 16, 2007)

Unfortunately, I'm convinced that WoW, Dark ages of camelot, and Guild Wars are probably about as good as MMORPGs are ever going to get. Warhammer sounds like it's going to be another MMORPG that's going to promise everything that WoW doesn't have and ultimately collapse under its own weight. (See: Vanguard)


----------



## Bloodangel (Nov 16, 2007)

Digitalpotato said:
			
		

> Unfortunately, I'm convinced that WoW, Dark ages of camelot, and Guild Wars are probably about as good as MMORPGs are ever going to get. Warhammer sounds like it's going to be another MMORPG that's going to promise everything that WoW doesn't have and ultimately collapse under its own weight. (See: Vanguard)



Yeah, it could, but they don't seem to be trying to add as much crap into it as possible, a la WoW. Instead, they just seem to put in elements and make sure they work right before trying to add other ones.

To be honest though, I just think that WoW has lost anything good it had. It's just a money machine for Blizz. Some game will have to come out that shows it's being cared for, and Warhammer is my favourite for that title.

MMO's really only get as good as the people who are playing it make it though. I think everyone goes for WoW and Guild Wars because everyone is on those already. With Warhammer having a big fanbase at the start, it should be able to draw the crowds who just want a social game.


----------



## Rilvor (Nov 16, 2007)

I agree, the ruined everything good WoW had. First they ruined the PvP(*does a salute to the grave of the original Alterac Valley* how I miss thee.), then they ruined the raiding (especially with TBC)

Plus repetitive quests (kill X of this, gather Y of that, escort this loser who runs off and gets killed a lot) and terrible class balance (flavor of the month anyone?). Oh and lets not forget the LOLore.


----------



## webkilla (Nov 16, 2007)

i dont play WoW for any grand feat of lore

i dont play WoW to raid 16 hours a day

I play WoW because it challenges me to exactly the point where I try harder - and then win in the end

sure, a quest where you have to kill 30 x something might be boring, but i've done more boring things IRL - like stocking 30 shelves with cheese...


----------



## Digitalpotato (Nov 16, 2007)

Bloodangel said:
			
		

> Yeah, it could, but they don't seem to be trying to add as much crap into it as possible, a la WoW. Instead, they just seem to put in elements and make sure they work right before trying to add other ones.
> 
> To be honest though, I just think that WoW has lost anything good it had. It's just a money machine for Blizz. Some game will have to come out that shows it's being cared for, and Warhammer is my favourite for that title.
> 
> MMO's really only get as good as the people who are playing it make it though. I think everyone goes for WoW and Guild Wars because everyone is on those already. With Warhammer having a big fanbase at the start, it should be able to draw the crowds who just want a social game.



eh I don't blame you for seeing Warhammer in the way everyone else does. I thought Vanguard was going to be the "MMO to en-in-all" but it wound up grinding for experience in worlds with lots and lots of blank space. (Like Guild Wars and Burning Crusade...you'd think there'd be more to see flying around by the way Flying Mounts were hyped)


----------



## SFox (Nov 16, 2007)

Patch 2.3 with its leveling speed increase has motivated me to return to WoW. I'm giving the alliance a chance this time (I was exclusively horde before, but I've had my fill of the Barrens). The highest I ever got was level 61 or 62, I'll see if I can tolerate it to 70 this time.


----------



## crabby_the_frog (Nov 16, 2007)

I play an undead warrior on Stormscale.

And I LOVE the new patch, I'm getting literally 4x the experience now. Quite a bit faster.


----------



## webkilla (Nov 17, 2007)

ya - and the pre-TBC dungeons are much more rewarding now that they give more blues

i like the game now a lot more


----------



## tatiki (Nov 21, 2007)

Ya know... All this ranting and raving about how WoW is evil and Blizzard doesnt care is starting to get on my nerves. True the game does have issues, but to point out a simple fact... It has fewer issues than most games I've played. Tried Everquest... Was saddened by the major elitist gameplay. You either know what the heck your doing, or get out. Played City of Heroes. Better find yourself a good group or your just not gonna level today.... Never played Guild Wars, but all reports I've gotten on it say gameplay sucks.... Tried Lord of the Rings Online. Its EQ with a WoW quest system... Pfft. Played Lineage 2. This game sucks, straight out. (Sorry if that was blunt.) And now we come to WoW... Im a 2 year veteran of this game. I play it for awhile till something new comes out. I try the new game, find that WoW was just better, (Except for the Disney style graphics) and then go back. So far I've found that WoW has the best of all of these:
Service - Blizzard does a good job on covering all the bases.
Versatility - Any style of gamer can play this game. You like groups? You like grinding? You like PVP? All it doesn't have is a FPS mode. =)
Updates - EVERY FREAKIN TUESDAY!!! They keep on top of things.
Customizability - From you character to your in game interface, you can customize it all.
If I find something better, I'll gladly move on. And I'll be sure to let the world know how great my new favorite game is. Till then, move over Leroy Jenkins. I'm playin WoW....

Tatiki - Alliance - Vek'Nilash
Bereth, Kevara, Py - Horde - Wildhammer


----------



## Digitalpotato (Nov 21, 2007)

World of Warcraft is an MMORPG. 

When you have an MMORPG, you have one thing to expect out of everything - Whining and complaining. No matter what MMORPG you see, there's always LOADS of whining. Look at WoW's message boards, it's one big bitch board. They don't know exactly how much of a difference it makes just because Blizzard actually updated the game. Druids are actually useful now - If Blizzard were like RO's developers and didn't add anything to the game, they'd still be worthless while rogues dominate everything.


----------



## Eshmasesh (Nov 24, 2007)

I used to play WoW. I canceled my account recently because I hate the game, though. It was interesting leveling to 70 and experiencing all of the content (started this summer), but once I realized the insane amount of time and effort required to collect the gear necessary just to *compete* in the pvp bracket, I just couldn't stand it anymore.

Actually, it doesn't even require that much effort. Every normal instance is cake once you learn the quirks, heroics are just gimmicks that punish you harder for mistakes. I never did raiding because of the time investment, which affirms my belief that the game requires entirely too much time.



			
				Digitalpotato said:
			
		

> Druids are actually useful now


In PvE? Druids were always useful, they were just 100x less useful compared to other classes pre-BC from what I've heard.

In PvP? Restoration druids are it, really.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Nov 24, 2007)

Started this summer, eh?

Well I played a druid originally. They only really needed to stand there in raids. They were needed for three reasons:

-Innervate
-Mark of the Wild
-Combat Resurrection
-And did I mention Innervate?

Only reason they were brought, and you only needed one druid for Innervate and Combat Resurrection was only used in case you didn't bring a warlock's soulstone. You only needed like one or another druid for Innervating priests.


----------



## webkilla (Nov 25, 2007)

bah - druids got their comeback in TBC with trainable flying mouth forms and mad tanking skills


----------



## Digitalpotato (Nov 25, 2007)

Of course - That's why I said they're useful now, because you have an alternative when you need to find a warrior.


----------



## Microsoftt (Nov 25, 2007)

I play, Alexestrea server (I'm pretty sure I didn't spell that right). Level 57 Draenei Hunter.


----------



## hiphopopotimus (Nov 25, 2007)

I play moonrunner with a 70 rogue and priest, and now im sick of it


----------



## Zing (Nov 26, 2007)

I've been playing it... Though I don't really have sufficient attention span to get any character past level 30 it would seem. :roll:

Highest ones I have are a 28 Undead Warlock on Akama and a 24 Human Mage on Shadow Council... Then like 30 other characters scattered around various realms, ranging from 3 to 15.... Though I've been attempting to remedy this situation for the last little while.


----------



## OnyxVulpine (Dec 14, 2007)

Dragonmaw...

70 - Human - Paladin - Main
70 - Night Elf - Rogue - Hardly play
6* - Gnome - Mage - Leveling
30 - Night Elf - Warrior - Level soon, dps
24 - Night Elf - Hunter - Don't think I'll ever level this
23 - Human - Priest - Might level, SHADOW!
20 - Draenei - Shaman - Elemental later on for pvp if I ever level this
18 - Human - Warlock - Can't stand playing a lock for some reason
15 - Night Elf - Druid - Probably won't level this


----------



## EndedLine (Dec 14, 2007)

Digitalpotato said:
			
		

> World of Warcraft is an MMORPG.
> 
> When you have an MMORPG, you have one thing to expect out of everything - Whining and complaining. No matter what MMORPG you see, there's always LOADS of whining. Look at WoW's message boards, it's one big bitch board. They don't know exactly how much of a difference it makes just because Blizzard actually updated the game. Druids are actually useful now - If Blizzard were like RO's developers and didn't add anything to the game, they'd still be worthless while rogues dominate everything.



You know World of Warcraft is balanced when every class is complaining equally. (Except Warlocks!)


----------



## Xander Morhaime (Dec 14, 2007)

I used to play it for the better part of two years... was fun, but when it got to the point where all that was left to do was raiding or PvP, I kind of got tired and retired around June this year.

Switched to EVE Online now...

Still, it was fun while it lasted.


----------



## Silveri (Dec 15, 2007)

I play on Moonglade(EU RP) and Sporeggar(EU RP-PvP); Only a level 5 and 12 on Sporeggar, both Horde; have a level 70, two level 60s, and some more on both sides on Moonglade. 

Want to get in touch with me in-game? Send a note/PM, and I'll give you the character names you can reach me on. *nod*


----------



## TehLemming (Dec 15, 2007)

I play.... just enough to get my raids in each week.... 
I play a lock on aggramar (us) alliance if anyone cares =)


----------



## SFox (Dec 19, 2007)

Eshmasesh said:
			
		

> I never did raiding because of the time investment, which affirms my belief that the game requires entirely too much time.



LOL if you think WoW requires too much time, I suggest you stay far away from Final Fantasy XI, it's a timesink of epic proportions.


----------



## OnyxVulpine (Dec 19, 2007)

Yeah raiding doesn't take up that much time. I mean if you and your raid/guild is any good. Depending on what instance you do you can clear it all pretty quickly.


----------



## Studly (Dec 19, 2007)

People complain about WoW, but, the annoying people are the ones that complain about the complainers. I for one am one the top of the nerd-chain. Complaining about the people complaing about the complainers.


----------



## Keshiji (Dec 20, 2007)

There are some things that some people here are missing out. WoW has a decent: Player vs Enviroment (vs Mobs), Player vs Player, lore, quests and besides of that it changes constantly. New games such as Warhammer 40k are mainly focused on PvP over PvE or vice versa. A lot of new games are like that and when they try to add both one of them fails horribly while the other one is usually "good".

In WoW going from 1-70 is one part of the game and the other part of the game when you reach 70 and you have to do instances or focus directly on battlegrounds/arenas. You make your own choice, PvP or PvE (Both are quite decent right now in WoW, even when personally I still think that PvE is a bit better now).

WoW obviously is not the most "beatiful game" in terms of how many shiny things you're going to see in every armor or how beatiful and detailed the textures are in the game, WoW is not Lineage 2... but in exange to that you can do 10000000 different things that other games can't, it has movability. You can actually interact more with other players and do something else than just stand there, hit hit, talk a bit on Ventrilo/TS, pretty much do basic things. In WoW you can do more. 

WoW also has its own style, it doesn't try to be like most games. WoW doesn't use the philosophy of "better graphics = better the game", actually graphic whores can go to other games if they want something like that and trust me, there are a lot of games out there than make you feel a bit happier inside in you want better graphics (like LotRO). Also, even when WoW is not the top Âº1 game in graphic terms it's still modern and changes constantly, not like in RO where it did fail (Anyway, it's normal. It was an old game).


Now, for those who say that TBC killed WoW then I must say that you're horrible wrong. I played preTBC too, I raided too, did a bit of Naxxramas (As a guest star at least, lol.) And trust me... 40 raid mans were HORRIBLE. One could go to the bathroom and follow someone and get credit for a kill, or not try hard enough to do your work right and still do it, in those 40 man raids NOT everyone tried their best in the raids, in the end 20-30 out of those 40 did all the work. 40 people for one raid was horrible huge too, it had too much players, and only in places such as Naxx/AQ40 (last bosses) all those 40 players needed to do their work correctly and try to focus on doing it right or else the whole raid would wipe... just think about this, how many guilds managed to get into Naxx? Not a lot, eh? 

I understand that watching your lvl60 epic gear getting completely obsolete against greens and blues lvl 61 was shocking but, for one thing we get another; now raids are made with 25 players and it's easier to make a group with 25 players than with 40, people now need to play really well to do their work and EVERYONE needs to be focused on what they are doing or everything will just fail completely. Also, gathering 40 players first and then tell them what to do was like, ugh, 25 is more easy to manage. A lot of guilds died in the past because they couldn't get 40 players, now guilds aren't dying as much like in the past.


Anyway, those where my two cents for this post. Be well everyone! 


PS: Updating my character List.

Smolderthorn:
70 Tauren Warrior - Izamu
70 Tauren Shaman - Mombera
40 Tauren Hunter - Anthelios
20 Tauren Druid - Jahari

Lightning's Blade:
70 Human Warlock - Makei (xfered him from Ner'zhul)


----------



## TehLemming (Dec 20, 2007)

I liked 40 mans... but yeah, 25 is easier...
and with the new raiding system everyone needs to be good, you cant drag shitty players along anymore


my guild is good sometimes, but sometimes like lately we get frazzled easily, stupid holidays, and we are getting a late start in progression...
only up through tidewalker in SSC and only VR in the eye (till next week)... and gruul/mag of course


----------



## Keshiji (Dec 20, 2007)

TehLemming said:
			
		

> I liked 40 mans... but yeah, 25 is easier...
> and with the new raiding system everyone needs to be good, you cant drag shitty players along anymore
> 
> 
> ...



Easier to manage, but in terms of gameplay they are harder now too. Now you have to defeat bosses like in the past but with less players. (For example, Leotheras the Blind is pretty much like a Sartura from AQ40 fight) 


Take care.


----------



## TehLemming (Dec 20, 2007)

Keshiji said:
			
		

> TehLemming said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


really?  we havn't gotten to it yet, but it SOUNDS way more fun then sartura... lol

but that might be because I'm one of two of our locks getting ready to be a tank =D
CL position has it's benefits

but yeah, it's definitely easier to manage, but I dont know about more complicated, naxx started to get to this level of individual player involvement, there were just more of them
instead of 3 groups of 3, youd have 5 or 6 small groups... *shrugs*

I miss 150 man raids in EQ


----------



## Kuder (Dec 28, 2007)

I play on Sentinels, a level 60 Human Warrior. I probably wouldn't have made it to level 60 even if it wasn't for the realm being rp, and I know I wouldn't be able to make it to 70. The rp adds some more fun into what otherwise would be logging on, killing X enemy for X item, for X reward and X experience. Plus, being able to run around in this [ http://i155.photobucket.com/albums/s301/Kuder_Vault/Rigleysceen.jpg ] is just too much fun. Its a fun game, but it can become a bit monotonous now and then.


----------



## Komamura (Dec 30, 2007)

currently a level 18 Tauren Druid on the shadowsong server


----------



## Rayne (Dec 30, 2007)

I have a level 59 Draenei Warrior, Fachiri, on Kael'thas, and a level 12 Undead Mage, also named Fachiri, on Lightninghoof. Used to have a Druid, but it was deleted for some reason that I can't remember.


----------



## RainerFenixhart (Jan 12, 2008)

I have a lvl 30 Shaman on Barthilas, named Azlaag.

I also have several other characters on mnay other servers, but I mostly only play on Barthilas or Kirin Tor-my Kirin Tor character is Xanitos, level 20 Night Elf Hunter.


----------



## Solaris (Jan 13, 2008)

Only really play my 70 tauren warrior, cant seem to level up any alts.

Armory


----------



## webkilla (Jan 13, 2008)

hehe - almost exalted with scryers with my rogue... sweet knowing i'll have an epic dagger waiting for me at 70

and netherwing rep rocks - so much money from dailies!


----------



## SFox (Jan 28, 2008)

Keshiji said:
			
		

> TehLemming said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, this brings up the current problem where there's this common misconception that with only 25 people you have to min/max every member slot to succeed so some specs or classes get left out. So if you enjoy playing a retribution paladin or moonkin over healing, you're out of luck.


----------



## TehLemming (Jan 28, 2008)

somberfox said:
			
		

> Keshiji said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yeah, see luckily for me, me and 8 other guys and gals who have been playing together for the first 2 years of our raiding time got fed up and started this guild... the 3 leaders are fairly smart, and there are 6 other class leaders and advisors (which is what I qualify as) that are very good at what they do...  we dont really do a lot of min maxing past "x healers and x tanks"  and we are very good at using off specs (mainly because or MT/mOT are a pally and druid )

unless it's changed we have 2 ret pallies, (that have full tanking gear to double as tanks if needed) 2 prot pallies (including the main tank), and I think 1 moonkin... and of course we run an elemental and enhancement 
shammy, 1 or 2 shadow priests, usually a couple DPS warriors (that also have tank gear if we need them) and what not

I guess what it comes down to is we know that spec doesn't make all the difference... our off speced people have the gear to do all the jobs, and can do them very well as long as they arnt the main healer or main tank... ret pallies and moonkin make great spot healers, ret pallies can make great add tanks...  

some of the other guilds on the server farther in progression keep telling us that we will have to start min maxing and bringing only certain classes, but really, none of them are progressing as fast as we are and as easily, so I wont believe it till it happens =)

it's all about people knowing what to do and how to do it



holy **** this post got long :x


----------



## Blackfang (Jan 28, 2008)

Treth: 54 NE druid on Norgannon

Brenneq/Toshka BE Hunter/Priest 48/34 on Azshara

Weebleknock: Gnome Warlock 35 onrivendare


----------



## Tobias Amaranth (Feb 6, 2008)

Overly-geared Alliance Resto Druid on Balnazaar: Tobias


----------



## OnyxVulpine (Feb 6, 2008)

Tobias Amaranth said:
			
		

> Overly-geared Alliance Resto Druid on Balnazaar: Tobias



I knew your name seemed familiar... Whats up man?

-Onyx


----------



## Tobias Amaranth (Feb 6, 2008)

Gasp, someone I know? Rly? ... What guild are you in right now? X_X *sleepy tonight* I'll prolly poke/be poked when I log on again, eh?


----------



## OnyxVulpine (Feb 6, 2008)

Tobias Amaranth said:
			
		

> Gasp, someone I know? Rly? ... What guild are you in right now? X_X *sleepy tonight* I'll prolly poke/be poked when I log on again, eh?



Or maybe your just using the same name as someone I seen on another forum :/

-Onyx


----------



## Tobias Amaranth (Feb 6, 2008)

I'm the only Amaranth I know of. You don't play on that server?

Edit: OH, you're from Smash World Forum. A shame about Krystal. Hahaha...


----------



## OnyxVulpine (Feb 6, 2008)

Tobias Amaranth said:
			
		

> I'm the only Amaranth I know of. You don't play on that server?
> 
> Edit: OH, you're from Smash World Forum. A shame about Krystal. Hahaha...



Yeah, I stopped playing wow a while ago and didn't play on that server. I was just surprised to see someone from SWF here.

-Onyx


----------



## Fallen (Feb 6, 2008)

http://www.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xml?r=Burning+Blade&n=Fallenmink

If you're on Burning Blade drop me a PM


----------



## TehLemming (Feb 7, 2008)

I'm glad your alliance... burning blade always kicks the crap out of us aggy people in pvp 

probably because we are so far behind raid progression... only 1 guild with a everything cleared =(


----------



## Digitalpotato (Feb 7, 2008)

Looking at other people who've played WoW, am I the only one who has played it, quit, and is actually HAPPY About having played it? They always said "oh I was addicted helplessly" or "oh I only played for..." and otherwise trash the game, like it was some Methamphetamine addiction. Oo I know I played the game all the way into my senior year in High School but I wouldn't give up any of it if I had the chance to...am I the only one who enjoys WoW in general, it seems? Whenever I was on Alliance, everyone only complained about how Blizzard loved the horde because all the devs play Shamans and whenever I was on the horde they always complained about how much Blizzard loved the alliance, although the lightning-rod of hate extended to warriors and warlocks, and yet those are the classes I always see the least of. (Except when you don't need a warrior - then they'll be a dime a dozen)

Sure I played EVERY DAY in 05, but there weren't that many games that came out in 2005 that interested me...except for Guild Wars (Which didn't get good until Factions, nightfall and Balthazar Faction) and Fire Emblem: Sacred Stones. (Include Tales of the abyss since I think it came out in Japan at like the very end of 2005 but the U.S. didn't get it until 2006 and Europe and Australia never got it since Japan hates them)


----------



## Tobias Amaranth (Feb 8, 2008)

So I'm looking for a new realm for my 1815 healing alliance resto druid  My current realm has only one progression guild and they're a bunch of jerks who don't know how to have fun anymore. I'm looking for a PVP server that's atleast up to late SSC/TK, if not early Hyjal. I'd rather have the former because I would be able to join and instantly be in a lot of the raids. Any suggestions?


----------



## OnyxVulpine (Feb 8, 2008)

Hah well I was from Dragonmaw, and if it wasn't so.. crowded and laggy at times I would recommend that.. We got like 4 guilds (When I was playing) at BT and Hyjal.. 

If I still played then /shrug

-Onyx


----------



## Zasha (Feb 10, 2008)

Finally found the time to get my hands upon WoW as well. Can't remember much seeing as the last time when I played was a month after beta or something like that. xP

Either way, going to have fun as a Draenei Priest. ^^;

Need to make a server selection first though. X.x;


----------



## tigergoof (Feb 12, 2008)

Tauren druid lvl 70 
server kilrogg  (EU)

but im looking to start on new sever, at least with one furry  
lets all set on one and make our guild


----------



## Zasha (Feb 12, 2008)

Dunno, meh either way began scourging Burning Blade. ^^;


----------



## TehLemming (Feb 12, 2008)

oh come on, aggramar is where it's at 

you can still get your ass handed to you by the burning blade players in PVP, and be on a server that for the most part sucks at raiding


----------



## Zasha (Feb 13, 2008)

Perhaps all/most/some gather to Aggramar then ? >.>


----------



## tigergoof (Feb 13, 2008)

whell i created 1 char few months there onley cos Kilrogg was offline so, i belive that is my next stop


----------

